

Bravery - the unexpected benefit of Git - steeleduncan
http://vallettaventures.com/post/14261363810/how-git-made-me-a-better-programmer 

======
ps8ed
Profiling and optimisation is a big bonus for me. I brainstorm a bunch of
ideas in different branches, test them after, then merge together the ones i
want to keep.

